# Finger mullet 1/0



## BayStYat (Sep 12, 2012)

B E A U T I F U L


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Nice looking flies. I am not very good at spinning deer hair so I'd tie it with something else. Also deer hair floats


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Yes, it floats - at first... Once it's saturated this bug will work just under the surface (if it lasts that long....).


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Sweet Mullet pattern!


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Backwater said:


> Sweet Mullet pattern!


I like the big eyes.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Dear Capt Bob, thank you again for making these for me!! When you first posted I did not know they were mine. I cannot tell you how special they are.

I received on WED PM, Thursday AM on the water in my honey hole where I know the silver fish are. 25 mph wind and all SUP launched with 8 weight and your mullet fly on. I paddle maybe 20 feet see the school of 5" mullet I throw water saturated fly about 60 feet but not close enough to the pod. Next cast dead on just 12"outside, I let the fly sink down about 4"-5" and slowly begin to strip and after about six strips its game on with a 25ish pound tarpon. He pulled me for 50' and gave me four big jumps then he was off.

I will be back and have a picture soon enough.

Ted, I am sending you one for a Christmas present!!!

Thank you again!

Sincerely, Jim


----------



## RunningOnEmpty (Jun 20, 2015)

That's a good looking fly! I used something like that all summer and it didn't let me down.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

redjim said:


> Dear Capt Bob, thank you again for making these for me!! When you first posted I did not know they were mine. I cannot tell you how special they are.
> 
> I received on WED PM, Thursday AM on the water in my honey hole where I know the silver fish are. 25 mph wind and all SUP launched with 8 weight and your mullet fly on. I paddle maybe 20 feet see the school of 5" mullet I throw water saturated fly about 60 feet but not close enough to the pod. Next cast dead on just 12"outside, I let the fly sink down about 4"-5" and slowly begin to strip and after about six strips its game on with a 25ish pound tarpon. He pulled me for 50' and gave me four big jumps then he was off.
> 
> ...



Oooo.... I'd like to do a feelski on that one to see how Bob ties it!  I tie mine shorter and a little different. I like how Bob put that snake variation in those flies. Thanks Jim and Thanks Bob!


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm thinking Capt. Bob would tie a killer bass or pike fly! I not ashamed to say I have plans to unabashedly copy this pattern for my box! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

pjordan said:


> I'm thinking Capt. Bob would tie a killer bass or pike fly! I not ashamed to say I have plans to unabashedly copy this pattern for my box! Thanks for sharing.


I think it would actually be a compliment, especially if you give recognition for it, if others ask.


----------



## pjordan (Jun 12, 2015)

Thank you sir, I'm all about giving credit where credit is due. Besides names like Capt. Bob's Finger Mullet just don't come around everyday. Or just Bob's Finger....


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Anyone's more than welcome to copy this pattern since it's hardly original... Most tyers that I've known have something similar. You don't see them in shops much since they just take too much time to do commercially (at least to do them right....). Many years ago when I was tying for Southern Angler in Stuart there were several guys that did something similar and it was killer on big snook (up in Stuart back then they didn't think a fly caught snook was worth a photo unless it was over 20lbs....).


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

lemaymiami said:


> Anyone's more than welcome to copy this pattern since it's hardly original... Most tyers that I've known have something similar. You don't see them in shops much since they just take too much time to do commercially (at least to do them right....). Many years ago when I was tying for Southern Angler in Stuart there were several guys that did something similar and it was killer on big snook (up in Stuart back then they didn't think a fly caught snook was worth a photo unless it was over 20lbs....).


Thanks for sharing Capt Bob...If I'm interpreting the procedure correctly the recipe would look like this:

Tiemco 600SP 1/0
Red Danvile flat waxed 210 thread
white bucktail
holo silver flashabou
white saddles
pearl flashabou
grizzly saddle
white bucktail
moose mane (spun)
brown deer hair (spun)
metal weedgard
olive deer hair (spun)
Fletch Tite glue
doll eyes

I think I've got something I can use for everything but the metal weedguard. I'm guessing its the same stuff you used on the Tarpon Snakes I got from you, but I can't figure out what kind of wire it is or where to get some.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

The weedguard is the easiest part (except when it's tied in place and you have to finish tying with it sticking straight out). My wire weedguards are just short pieces of stainless trolling wire (#5 for hooks size #1 and larger, #4 for hooks that are #2 and smaller.... I like Malins Hard Wire in coffee color). Here's a pic or two to show how to make them up - first cut a piece of wire a bit longer than the overall length of the hook, then with a small pair of needle nosed pliers bend a small hairpin in one end.... take that hairpin end and tie it under the shank right behind the eye of the hook (the hairpin end is what anchors the base of the weedguard and prevents from moving from side to side when completed) - then simply complete the fly with that piece of wire sticking straight out (you'll need a band-aid or two before getting the hang of it....). Once the fly is completed, super glue the thread, then when it dries bend the wire down into position, then trim the wire so it goes no farther than the barb of the hook, your final step is to make a small bend as shown in the end of the wire on the mullet flies.....


ready to tie into place - just one more component when you're doing production work...


In this pic you'll see where the wire has to be until you've done all the final finishing work (each wire is bent down slightly away from the hookeye once you're done tying...). It's not bent down into place until every last step has been done to complete the fly -then comes the bending down into final position, the trimming, then the final small bend in the end....


----------

